# Car Key Cutting



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

It seems peugeot will only code the key for me so where can I get it cut. Anywhere in NI is fine. By any chance would any locksmith be able to do it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Place in Portadown, on the corner of the car park at the top of the town.
Drive on past the first set of lights, where you'd normally turn left, and then take the left at the next set.
There, as you turn in to the car park, on the corner, you'll see the locksmiths.

£3-5, and done a top job, even without the code on my key.


----------



## sjstrange (Sep 11, 2007)

The key centre on the beersbridge road in Belfast will do it.


----------

